# Compilazione dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4

## Pancu

Salve,

ho due server Gentoo su cui mi viene invocato lo stesso errore:

```
var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4/work/APC-3.1.4/apc_pool.c: In function 'apc_pool_init':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4/work/APC-3.1.4/apc_pool.c:455: error: 'APC_POOL_SIZEINFO' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4/work/APC-3.1.4/apc_pool.c:455: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4/work/APC-3.1.4/apc_pool.c:455: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4/work/APC-3.1.4/apc_pool.c:455: error: 'APC_POOL_REDZONES' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [apc_pool.lo] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4 failed:

 *   Unable to make code

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4264:  Called php-ext-pecl-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3478:  Called php-ext-source-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3515:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "Unable to make code";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/pecl-apc-3.1.4/work/APC-3.1.4'
```

Qualcuno può aiutarmi??

----------

## cloc3

io ho provato e non ricevuto errori, nè su i686 nè su amd64.

se può servire, uso  dev-lang/php-5.3.3-r1 e sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2

se non riesci a risolvere, prova a postare su bugzilla per vedere se loro riconoscono il tuo problema particolare.

----------

